# Hoof trimmed too short, Help!



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

So yesterday I gave my sweet dairy cow a much needed hoof trim in the front. Only one problem, at one point (in the middle of me clipping the toe) she yanked her foot so hard out of my hand that it 'broke' the part that I was clipping off, and broke it farther than it should have been (darn it!!! I was being SO careful). :smack

So it started to bleed, I started to panic (but prayed hard and tried to remain calm) I lifted her foot to get the pressure off and poured betadine on it (a few times). I stayed with her for a long while and made sure the bleeding had stopped and that she was fine. Now today, she is limping off and on. Her hoof doesn't feel hot, there is no swelling in her leg. Could she just be tender from it? Does anyone have any experience with this? So sad and feel so awful, I know I can't be the first one that this has happened to, but it doesn't help my heart ache.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You need something like this
Cow Boot ~ Boots


----------



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a great idea!!! I was thinking about trying to soak her hoof in warm epsom salt water too, do you think that would help? (if I can get her to stand in it that is...)


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

trimming a hoof to short is just like you trimming your finger nails to short, not going to kill you, just going to hurt like heck for a few days. Iodine should be fine for a few days. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you so much Marc!  That makes me feel SO much better!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Yep, just keep some iodine on it and she should heal up just fine.


----------



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Tiempo! Do you all think the epsom soaking would help too?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Tabgirl said:


> Thanks Tiempo! Do you all think the epsom soaking would help too?


epsom salt is going to sting on a cut, it is more for a sprain. > Thanks Marc


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Another thing my dear old Dad would use on cattle feet was turpintine, would cure most anything. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Tabgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh thank you for the stinging tip (again!!!) I am sure you just saved me a rodeo, haha. Advice from dear old dad's is good too! I really appreciate you taking the time to help a newbie.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

We use epsom salts to soak sometimes if there is an open infection but you should be fine. It should heal over fairly quickly, try to keep her out of mud if possible.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I only use epsom salts to draw out an abscess, iodine will harden the tender area up as well as stave off infection.


----------

